# wild camping in isle of man



## sundazzler

I am going to the Isle of Man in June for the TT races and I am having difficulty finding vacancies at campsites, so was wondering if anyone knows if wild camping is allowed and any known spots would be appreciated.I have been many times by motorcycle but never with the M/H. I have already booked ferry.

Mick


----------



## Sport-Pics

Go up to Sulby. There is a large area just off the Sulby cross roads where you can park up. It is a large camping area where a fair number of M/Hs go and as far as I know it is free!

Rusty


----------



## fatbast

surprised you could'nt get a campsite. tried peel, or the one at crosby?...you could wildcamp at peel harbour i suppose. goin to the manx myself, provide the steam packet will take 3500kg m/h.


----------



## bazzal

*wild camping IOM*

Hi Sundazzler,
You can wild camp at a number of places but they will be busy, the place that Sport-pics is talking about is called Sulby Claddagh and this is a free site with toilets, water, and washroom. To get there when on the TT course(A3) going the way off the course turn right at the Sulby hotel onto the A14 (Sulby Glenn to Snaefell/Bungalow) then turn left after1/2 mile onto the B8, this takes you through the camp site.

You can also try Smeale which is a nature reserve right on the coast, to get there you need to be on the A10 from Jurby to Bride and look for a sign that says Blue point on your left then take the next left (the sign for Smeale is missing). Here you can stay for 3 days at a time although there is no water or toilets.

Fatbast,
The only problem you will have is that the Steam Packet use the Seacat 1 on the Irish route and this has a hight restriction of around 2.6mt unless they pay and get another real ferry, Hmm!

If you or anyone needs any help just get in touch, be glad to help. Baz.... :lol:


----------



## Sport-Pics

When photographing at the Manx Grand Prix, one of my favorite spots during evening practice is at Ballacraine. I park up the road and walk past what appears to be a mini Motor Home dealer. Like most things in the Island, they are overpriced!! :roll: 

Rusty


----------



## sundazzler

Thanks everyone for your input. I have managed to find a pitch at Cronk-Dhoo campsite Greeba. Does anyone know what it's like.

Mick


----------



## bazzal

*wild camping IOM*

Hi Sundazzler,
This campsite is between Greeba Castle and Greeba Bridge on the course,
I'm not sure about the part of the site you cannot see but the part you can is on a bad slope, might be worth giving them a call just to check.
Baz............


----------



## 106389

*Re: wild camping IOM*



bazzal said:


> If you or anyone needs any help just get in touch, be glad to help. Baz.... :lol:


Hi Baz,

Myself & the family are coming over to Isle of Man the last week of July,
I'm hoping to do some scuba diving while there, we are planning to wild camp for the week so we can move about more freely & stop where suits us & hopefully dive a few different sites, If you have any info or contacts for diving, or any recommendations of where to stop, it would be much appreciated.

THANKS in anticipation
Paul


----------



## sundazzler

Hi Bazz
Thanks for your reply I will enquire tomorrow. :?


----------



## fatbast

sundazzler said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I have managed to find a pitch at Cronk-Dhoo campsite Greeba. Does anyone know what it's like.
> 
> Mick


that's the one we stayed at for the centenary tt last year. a bit basic though they were building a new toilet block. the entrance is a steep hill, but the actual m/h pitches are reasonably level. owners are very friendly and they provide a chipvan for race periods. nice view from site too, but you are stuck there during races/practice! there's a pub 300yds up the road, the hawthorne....here' a pic. it's the old m/h, but nice selection of bikes, eh?....took 3 in the m/h! worried about the weight/height issues, as we had probs with the steam packet last year coming back from the manx. they do need a decent ferry instead of that hired french yoke!


----------



## sundazzler

Hi fatbast

Thanks for the pic, looks ok and pitches look quite spacious.  

I am booked on seacat 2 from Liverpool, so I hope my declared height

of 2.8m and 5.99 length isn't a problem. :? 

Mick


----------



## bazzal

*wild camping IOM*

Hi PaulandJackie,
A fella who works with me does a lot of diving around the Island so when he comes back from holiday I shall get you some info on where to go and also I can then give details of where to camp in relation to the diving.
Shall be in touch,
Baz..........................


----------



## 106389

Hi Baz,

 That would be brilliant  

THANKS Paul


----------

